# Bear VS Trampoline



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Someone passed this link on to me

YouTube - Bear Trampoline

I don't know what else to say apart from I actually feel physically sick.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh poor thing dont think it landed to well my self poor thing seemed to laid on its head they could have tried to brake its fall some how. Why couldnt they use the fire mans crash mats they tend to swallow people rather than just bouncing them straight off.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Poor bear.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh wow, poor bear. I can't listen to the video at the moment, did the bear survive?


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Didnt like this one bit. How stupid are those people you could see what was going to happen and then the programme its being shown on are acting as if its one big joke. Its just sick and sometimes makes me ashamed to be part of the human race.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

that looked really awful to watch, i wonder if the bear survived?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

thats horrible!!!! and all those nasty gits are laughing!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrr :cursing:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Buggles said:


> Oh wow, poor bear. I can't listen to the video at the moment, did the bear survive?





kath123 said:


> that looked really awful to watch, i wonder if the bear survived?


By the way they carried the bear off at the end I don't think the bear did survive 

I hate shows like that. You've been framed etc. My OH loves them and watches Destroyed in Seconds where people are run over, blown up etc and he can't get enough of it!! It's sick imo!!!


----------

